# The Beginner’s Guide



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 8, 2015)

Well that was different.

I'm not sure what I was expecting.  I'm not sure what I got.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 8, 2015)

try it again


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 10, 2015)

Anyone else given it a go?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 10, 2015)

this may seem rude of me but can I have a clue as to wtf you are talking about and a link to it if its a game I might enjoy brer


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 10, 2015)

It is a game. I can't really  describe it. Tryiong to describe it   kinda  doesn't work.

By the same guy who did the stanley parable

The Beginner's Guide on Steam


----------



## Cid (Oct 12, 2015)

Yeah, I enjoyed it. It's another meta-game game. About 1.5 hours, uses Source... Interesting level design, nothing difficult about it (physically anyway). 



Spoiler



It seems to be something of a self-examination, for Wreden and the player. It's about endings I think, about what we expect from them, about how his intentions can be manipulated by those expectations. His 'friend' is called coda after all... Perhaps about him repressing that side of him, therefore ultimately about our violation of his work. On a simple level I liked the kind of analyses of our activities in games; the cleaning as either a kind of domestic bliss or a repetitive prison. A lot of it is about prisons.



Altogether a very solid second game.


----------



## Epona (Oct 13, 2015)

Nate played it and found it really upsetting (he actually cried).  He says he'll get around to doing a review on Steam at some point.

He says it's not as good as The Stanley Parable.


----------

